# Nursing- American Hosp Dubai



## louisee85 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,
I am wondering if anyone on here has or does work for the American Hospital in Dubai, I have been offered a nursing post there, and I am trying to find a little more about what it is like to work for them as I have to sign up to a 2 yr contract if i accept...
Any thing about the state of the wards, working hours and how reliable they are as an employer would be great!!
Many thanks, Louise


----------



## vicki33 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey,
I've got an interview with them tomorrow for ICU, quite nervous as I have 3 interviews in 1 morning!
Is the package good that you've been offered? How was your interview?
Its a tough decision to sign up to work somewhere for 2 years when you have never actually been, yikes.
Vicki.


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

I had my baby there a few years ago. It was a lovely hospital. My Nurse was Irish too
and seemed happy there.


----------



## louisee85 (Feb 14, 2013)

vicki33 said:


> Hey,
> I've got an interview with them tomorrow for ICU, quite nervous as I have 3 interviews in 1 morning!
> Is the package good that you've been offered? How was your interview?
> Its a tough decision to sign up to work somewhere for 2 years when you have never actually been, yikes.
> Vicki.


HI Vicki,
The package wasnt fantastic, its a very long working week to be honest, I have declined them in the end to be honest. If you are from the UK as well, if you want to leave early u have to pay back all recruitment fees (£2500) 

Im holding out for something better
Good luck for today!
Louise


----------



## vicki33 (Feb 18, 2013)

thanks for reply louisee
I'm pretty sure all posts will be 48 hrs a week. Think I have been successful at SKMC but awaiting formal offer. Waiting to hear from Provita and American Hospital. If I'm lucky enough to get offered all 3 I will see who offer the best and if I want to accept.
Exciting stuff. I'm pretty sure I would stay for full 2 years.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

My wife works at the American hospital - she really likes working there but it is true the shifts and working week are much longer than a typical UK NHS hospital.

There are also many cultural and procedural differences between working in a "free" UK NHS hospital and a private hospital in the Middle East!

Best of luck with your job hunting!

Cheers

Steve


----------

